# Temp Probe on MES 30



## edouble33 (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought that i would start a survey on how reliable the Probes are on the MES 30.

I Guess I could do the calibration but I thought someone might know. I thought about buying a Taylor Thermometer but I do not want to open the door to check since the probe was included with the unit. Also how many people use a wired thermometer? Maybe with the lead ran thru the vent.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2012)

Both the meat probe & the controller are usually not accurate. Most folks use a wired probe & either run it through the top vent or just shut the door on it. The rubber seal on the door won't damage the probe wires. You may want to look at the Maverick 732, It has dual probes, one for the food & one for the cabinet temp. It also has a wireless remote you can carry around with you so you don't have to stay by the smoker.


----------



## hkeiner (Jan 6, 2012)

Also note that the temp sensor on the MES is monitoring/reporting the temperature along the back wall of the box. So even if the MES sensor is accurate/consistent for that location in the box, it is better to measure the temp nearer to the center, where the meat is located. That is another reason why many use a separate thermometer.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 6, 2012)

My last run I had a 8 degree difference between the MES meat probe and the Mav732 meat probe, But one was at each end of my Ribroast so that could account for some of the difference...JJ


----------



## russg (Jan 17, 2012)

I found it to be 5 degrees higher than it should be.


----------



## rocor98 (Jan 17, 2012)

Is the difference a constant? 

I ask as one could mount a quality manual unit on a shelf , that could be read through the window, and then make mental adjustments to the data provided by the OEM equipment ..

Comments ...

Ross


----------



## russg (Jan 18, 2012)

The difference was measured at 225 degrees using an accurate(verified by bioling point testing) thermometer.


----------



## racin62b (Jan 23, 2012)

I also wonder about the accuracy of the factory sensors. I found a 13 degree difference in the meat probe to an external one I was using with the factory one being the higher of the two, but when the same external probe is just hanging through the vent to compare cabinet temps to the factory cabinet sensor, the factory one usually runs about 15 degrees cooler. I have also noticed large temp swings shortly after adding some wood chips. The control will not vary much at all, but the probe hanging will run up to into the 260's when the unti is set at 210-215 degrees. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## wille5az (Aug 21, 2016)

I know this is an old post but I am having the same issues as above. I have a ThermoPro 2 probe, the meat probe and the MES probe are within 5degrees of each other but the cabinet probe is about 20-30degrees higher than what the MES says. Where should i put the TP probe to get the most accurate temp?

Thanks


----------



## poluekt (Oct 2, 2016)

Did you solve this? I'm seeing same thing with my TP08


----------



## wille5az (Oct 3, 2016)

No I have not solved this however I have just been going off of what the TP says


----------



## hooked on smoke (Nov 2, 2016)

I just ran my Maverick ET 733 for the first time in my MES 30, that is only 4 months old and got a big difference in the cabinet temp.












20161030_134525.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Nov 2, 2016





Any advice? I am new and trying to figure things out as I go but could use some help on this one for sure.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Nov 2, 2016)

hooked on smoke said:


> I just ran my Maverick ET 733 for the first time in my MES 30, that is only 4 months old and got a big difference in the cabinet temp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust the Maverick and adjust your temp as needed on the Masterbuilt.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank's SmokesonTuesday, that'so what I figured. 
Another thing I noticed was when the MES would run over set temp by up to 12deg. When the element shuts down to drop the temp the chamber and maverick temp would drop by up to 15deg. Why so much variation?
I have photos from my trial run that I will put up as soon as I get time. Shows my setup. I'm wondering if I'm getting too much air flow through my mailbox that cools it down too fast and too much
???


----------



## dr k (Nov 3, 2016)

hooked on smoke said:


> Thank's SmokesonTuesday, that'so what I figured.
> Another thing I noticed was when the MES would run over set temp by up to 12deg. When the element shuts down to drop the temp the chamber and maverick temp would drop by up to 15deg. Why so much variation?
> I have photos from my trial run that I will put up as soon as I get time. Shows my setup. I'm wondering if I'm getting too much air flow through my mailbox that cools it down too fast and too much
> ???


I eventually spent thirty seconds to remove the three screws that hold the chip housing in place and got it out of my Gen 1 40"  It deflects heat and absorbs it, making large swing below your set point and radiates heat after the element shuts off over shooting the set point. I want my smoker to be as close to a basic oven as possible. The heating cycles are much shorter now.  

All bottom mailbox holes are plugged and all air comes in through the bottom of the door at the hinges (no holes in door.) My top Mes vent is half open and the bottom grease drain is plugged, forcing all air going into the smoker to go past the burning pellets. When I'm done applying smoke I remove the mailbox mod and completely plug the chip loader hole and close the top vent as much as possible and put a towel over it to completely eliminate air circulation through the smoker to further shorten element cycles/temp swings.The pics below show how I plug the chip loader opening. If I ever have condensation issues from a sealed smoker I can vent as needed but have never had problems just great heating cycles. 












CAM00921.jpg



__ dr k
__ Nov 3, 2016


















CAM00922.jpg



__ dr k
__ Nov 3, 2016





-Kurt


----------



## hooked on smoke (Nov 3, 2016)

Dr K said:


> I eventually spent thirty seconds to remove the three screws that hold the chip housing in place and got it out of my Gen 1 40"  It deflects heat and absorbs it, making large swing below your set point and radiates heat after the element shuts off over shooting the set point. I want my smoker to be as close to a basic oven as possible. The heating cycles are much shorter now.
> 
> All bottom mailbox holes are plugged and all air comes in through the bottom of the door at the hinges (no holes in door.) My top Mes vent is half open and the bottom grease drain is plugged, forcing all air going into the smoker to go past the burning pellets. When I'm done applying smoke I remove the mailbox mod and completely plug the chip loader hole and close the top vent as much as possible and put a towel over it to completely eliminate air circulation through the smoker to further shorten element cycles/temp swings.The pics below show how I plug the chip loader opening. If I ever have condensation issues from a sealed smoker I can vent as needed but have never had problems just great heating cycles.
> 
> ...



Awsome share. Thank you.
What your saying makes sense.
I have a MES digital 30, latest model. The chip loader and element cover are different from my older model. I will get some pictures up soon.
Thank you for the help it is greatly appreciated. I love this place.


----------

